
Facebook, Carnegie Mellon build first AI that beats pros in 6-player poker - moneil971
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/pluribus-first-ai-to-beat-pros-in-6-player-poker/
======
maximilianroos
What's its edge in some understandable units (e.g. BB/hand)?

This doesn't mean anything:

> If each chip was worth a dollar, Pluribus would have won an average of about
> $5 per hand and would have made about $1,000/hour playing against five human
> players.

~~~
maximilianroos
This might imply that 5 chips = 0.05 BBs, but from a different section

> There were two formats for the experiment: five humans playing with one AI
> at the table, and one human playing with five copies of the AI at the table.
> In each case, there were six players at the table with 10,000 chips at the
> start of each hand. The small blind was 50 chips, and the big blind was 100
> chips.

------
doodliego
Should we be worried an AI developed by Facebook excels at a game of
deception?

